# Fuente regulada, variable de 0-30V.  Con 5V fijos



## miprigueto

Hola......Quisiera saber si alguien me puede hacer el favor de decirme donde puedo encontrar el diagrama de una fuente regulada  variable de 0-30V  con 5V fijos....es decir, que  tenga 0-30V variables y que ademas me de 5V fijos...

De ante mano Gracias........


----------



## skynetronics

Toma:



En tu caso, el secundario del transformador tendría que ser de unos 30v, su corriente que sea de unos 2.5 o 3 A, en vez del condensador de 2200uF, ponle uno de 4700uF o bien pone en paralelo 2 de 2200uF.

OJO: Cuidado con la corriente que le demandes al LM7805, recuerda que la potencia disipada en los reguladores lineales está dada por la fórmula:

P = (Vi-Vo) * I

Donde:

P = Potencia (W)
Vi = Voltaje de entrada (V)
Vo = Voltaje de salida (V)
I = Intensidad (A)

Ejemplo práctico:

Deseas conectar a la salida de 5v una carga que demanda 1A...

Entonces como Vo = 5v, Vi = 30, I = 1A, entonces tienes que:

P = (30-5) * 1 = 25W!!!! (Una potencia más que suficiente para que planches tu ropa con ese regulador)

Saludos y postea tus resultados...

P.D: Agradecimientos a Li-ion por facilitar el esquemático.


----------



## miprigueto

OK....gracias men....lo voy a probar y despues les cuento como me fue.....GRACIAS


----------



## jejavi

yo arme el proyecto aqui les dejo unas imagenes de el proyecto armado.


----------



## RAFAEL13971000

Mi priqueto es un poco tarde pero tal ves te sirva. Con respecto a la fuente variable te tengo este post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-variable-0-30vdc-estabilizada-13368/


----------



## Pinchuu

Buenas, soy nuevo diseñando y contruyendo circuitos en electrónica y me gustaría hacerle varias preguntas sobre la fuente de alimentación que quiero construir.

1. Cuando nos referimos al corriente que entrega la fuente de alimentación cómo podemos controlar esa corriente máxima? Con el transformador que le pongamos? Es decir, según el trafo que le pongamos tendremos una corriente u otra?

2. Cuál sería el regulador de tensión más óptimo para estas características de fuente que yo quiero hacer?

3. Si yo seguidamente le quiero colocar una salida fija de +/- 5 V o +/- 15 V me variarán las características de la parte construida anteriormente? Es decir, me variará la salida fija de 0 a 30 V una vez haya conectado esta nueva etapa?

4. Cómo sabemos los valores de resistores y condensadores que debemos colocar? Esque no entiendo el valor de voltaje que indica el condensador. Por ejemplo, un condensador de 1000uf y 35 V que significa que aguanta como máximo 35 V?

Creo que a todos ayuadrán este tipo de preguntas, gracias por responder!

Saludos


----------



## santosprotones

hola cuates 

unas preguntas skynetronics!!

yo hice una fuente de alimentacion variable y regulada segun el diagrama que saque de un libro,es una fuente de alimentacion de 1.2 a 25 volts con un lm317 y un tran¡sistor tip 41c pero solo la varia y a la hora de conectar una carga la caida de tencion es grande 5 a 6 volts, mi pregunta es ¿crees que tenga solucion mi fuente? ¿la que propones, regula la salida de voltaje?


----------



## santosprotones

hey todos que creen ya volvi a armar de nuevo el circuito y todo bien solo que si hay que poner unos disipadores grandes para que no se destruya el 317 y el 41c
no tengo a la MANO LAS FOTOS DEL CIRCUITO PERO EN LA SEMANA LAS MANDO


----------



## ing gerardo s

Ola muy bueno el diagrama, pero me gustaría saber como hago para añadirle una salida fija de -5V, se que es con el 7905, su respectivo diodo y el filtro, pero no se donde ubicarlo. Agradecería alguien q me pudiera colaborar, de antemano gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

ing gerardo s dijo:


> Ola muy bueno el diagrama, pero me gustaría saber como hago para añadirle una salida fija de -5V, se que es con el 7905, su respectivo diodo y el filtro, pero no se donde ubicarlo. Agradecería alguien q me pudiera colaborar, de antemano gracias.


Si necesitas tensiones negativas, deberías analizar de colocar un transformador con punto medio.


----------



## ing gerardo s

Mmmmm si eso me he dado cuenta observando unas configuraciones en internet, pero la verdad no entiendo muy bien. Si tu o alguien me podria colaborar con un esquema de una fuente regulable de 0-30V y q tenga 5V y -5V fijos, me seria de gran utilidad.


----------



## Fogonazo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-dual-3a-15v-alternativas-sugerencias-10343/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-5v-12v-12v-33768/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-multiple-regulada-13154/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-variable-dual-1-2v-30v-1-amperio-lm317-lm337-376/


----------



## ing gerardo s

Gracias por tus enlaces mirare esos esquemas a ver que puedo hacer.


----------



## chori19

Hola queria saber que funcion tienen los diodos que acompañan a los reguladores de tension. Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

chori19 dijo:


> Hola queria saber que funcion tienen los diodos que acompañan a los reguladores de tension. Gracias.


Protegen a los reguladores de posibles tensiones inversas


----------



## danielmendoza

alguien podria poner la proteccion anticorto de esa fuente o de mas que fusible usar si uso un transf de 12 vrms y 1,5 A


----------



## gonzone

Tengo una pregunta si alguien me podria explicar por favor las diferencias entre las fuentes como por ejemplo:
entre las fuentes reguladas regulables , reguladas variables . variables reguladas por que no entiendo


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

*Una fuente no regulada* (transformador- rectificador - filtro o condensador), en éste tipo de fuente varía el voltaje de salida según la corriente de carga (a más corriente menor voltaje y viceversa). Por ejemplo, tienes un transformador de 12Vca a 1A, cuando se rectifica (onda completa) y se filta, tienes un voltaje de corriente continua sin carga (corriente 0A) de 16Vcc. Pero cuando la corriente de carga aumenta el voltaje disminuye acercádose a 12Vcc ( generalmente llega a 12Vcc cuando la corriente de carga es de 1A). Si la corriente supera 1A, el voltaje será menor que 12Vcc.

*Una fuente regula*, es una fuente como la anteriór más un circuito regulador de voltaje. Éste circuito hace que el voltaje de salida permanezca invariable o fijo independientemente de la corriente de carga (dentro del límite máximo de corriente).

*Una fuente varible*, es una fuente no regulada a la que se le añade un circuito que hace variar el voltaje de salida. Es decir, puedes fija un voltaje de salida, pero este voltaje se verá modificado (disminuye a mayor corriente de carga).

*Una fuente variable regulada*, es una fuente variable no regulada, a la que, se le agraga un regulador de voltaje. Cuando se fija o elige un voltaje de salida, éste permanecera sin cambiar de valor, independientemente de la corriente carga.

Espero no haberte mareado o confundido.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mclarenzor

saludos a todo! estoy construyendo una fuente triple de +o- 15Voltios.. ya lo hice y quedo b*IE*n! lo unico que, no se hacer! para q*UE* su salida sea de 0 V en vez de 1.25 V la cual ese es el voltaje del LM315! QUE TENGO QUE HACER PARAR ANULAR ESE VOLTAJE?? GRACIAS!


----------



## Fogonazo

mclarenzor dijo:


> saludos a todo! estoy construyendo una fuente triple de +o- 15Voltios.. ya lo hice y quedo bn! lo unico que, no se hacer! para q su salida sea de 0 V en vez de 1.25 V la cual ese es el voltaje del LM315! QUE TENGO QUE HACER PARAR ANULAR ESE VOLTAJE?? GRACIAS!



Eso se trató por aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-simetrica-regulada-variable-0-30v-17199/


----------



## kakashi1500

Yo estoy pensando hacer una pero en lugar de ser de 0-30V y 5V fijos yo la hare de 1.2-15V y 5V fijos en cuanto pueda hare un post con toda la informacion nesesaria.


----------



## darksx666

gracias por el aporte pero tengo algunas preguntas:

En la simulacion del circuito en Multisim no me dan los valores de 18v de la parte regulable pues solo llega hasta 7.656v y empieza a decender. La pregunta es: ¿Me podrias decir si armandolo de manera fisica si dan los valores que propones?
y tambien: ¿Que elementos tendria que cambiar para que funcionara?

Gracias y espero tu respuesta


----------



## carloselectro

hola a todos...soy nuevo en esto...si causo molestias, mis disculpas...

en mi caso *QU*iero armar una fuente regulable de 0 a 15v, con 12v fijo para un abanico....tengo un transformador graduable de 0 a 12 v mi pregunta es, estos transformadores son de 24 v? como le hago para construirla y *QUE* me funcione...ahi les mando el circuito *QUE* he estado haciendo...me corrigen los *h*errores...tengo dos capacitores de 2200 uf 25 v, sirve este? y los trancistores *QUE* tengo a mano no son el LM 317 sino otros como el D2396, p 16nf06, p5nk50z, L78m05, 9n90c, stps3045, cual de esto*S* *m*me funcionaria


----------



## Fogonazo

carloselectro dijo:


> hola a todos...soy nuevo en esto...si causo molestias, mis disculpas...
> 
> en mi caso *QU*iero armar una fuente regulable de 0 a 15v, con 12v fijo para un abanico...._*tengo un transformador graduable de 0 a 12 v mi pregunta es, estos transformadores son de 24 v*_? como le hago para construirla y *QUE* me funcione...ahi les mando el circuito *QUE* he estado haciendo...me corrigen los *h*errores...tengo dos capacitores de 2200 uf 25 v, sirve este? y los trancistores *QUE* tengo a mano no son el LM 317 sino otros como el D2396, p 16nf06, p5nk50z, L78m05, 9n90c, stps3045, cual de esto*S* *m*me funcionaria



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 

Como es eso, ¿ Tienes un transformador de 12V o de 24V ?
El esquema que publicaste esta mal, falta la conexión de GND en la salida.


----------



## carloselectro

lo siento, mis respetos al  foro y a la pagina...son de lo mejor...bien, tengo un transformador de 24, tiene tres cables en el secundario osea 12, 0 y 12. lo que quiciera es un esquema que me ayude a construir una fuente regulable de 0 a 15v y 9 u 8v fijos...pregunte que si dos capacitores en paralelo de 2200 uf 25 v servia?...y que tenia los siguientes trancistores a mano: D2396, p 16nf06, p5nk50z, L78m05, 9n90c, stps3045 y no el LM 317. quisiera que me informen de los materiales que requiere una fuente como la que quiero...y si alguien dispone de un circuito que me haga el favor de pasarlo para poder ayudarme...mis disculpas nuevamente...gracias de antemano...


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El LM317 no es un transistor, es un circuito integrado regulador de voltaje de tres terminales.

Para una fuente de 0 a 15V, el transformador de 12V-0-12V no sirve.
Si usas el transformador de 0-24V para tu fuente de 0 a 15V, los condensadores no tienen el voltaje de trabajo correcto ( deben tener un voltaje mayor a 35V).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## carloselectro

tengo una fuente ac dc regulada de 1.5-3-4.5-6-7.5-9-12...estos transformadores que llegan a doce tenen 12 en cada salida dc para dar 24 v?...


.... la kiero cojer el transformador para hacer una fuente regulable de 0 a 12v con 5 v fijos con un potenciometro...tengo una estructura metalica de power suply de pc para hacerla...alguien?


asi es mi fuente_




 
gracias


----------



## Konan

Porque se Utilizaron diodos en la entrada y salida de ambos reguladores?.


----------



## mcrven

Fogonazo dijo:


> [URL="http://...
> El esquema que publicaste esta mal, falta la conexión de GND en la salida.



Más que eso Fogonazo:

1   Center Tap del trafo no se requiere para nada.
2   RG2 7812 al revés. Pin Out al + , pin In sin conexión.

Saludos:


----------



## poliada

hola para esta fuente puedo utilizar un transformador de 24v 2A
de ante mano muchas gracias


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ

buenas  a todos los amigos del foro estoy buscando la manera de hacer una fuente variable que sea variable su lado negativo y su lado pasitivo que arranque sea desde 5vol asta 70 vol pero que tenga minimo 20 amperios es para enpesar a fabricar mi propio laboratorio como afisionado perdonen mi molestia


----------



## opamp

CARLOS HERNANDEZ,busca en Fuente Regulada+/-1.2v a +/-30V y 5A a 7A (máximo) para que tengas una referencia y sobredimensiona todos los componentes.
Para empezar el trafo sería de 55Vac- 0 - 55Vac /25A como mínimo ( aprox 2800Watts) cotizalo primero que es lo más caro y derrepente reformulas tu fuente.

Reguladores "comerciales" hasta 70VDC no conozco , tendrías que recurrir a una solución "HIBRIDA" (reguladores integrados + transistores) o completamente transistorizada.


----------

